# von der Mole Großenbrode auf Dorsch / Platte ?



## drehleiter (10. Juli 2007)

wer weiß ob man im Sommer von der Mole in Großenbrode angeln darf.
Fängt man im Sommer in der Rinne zum Hafen Dorsch oder Platten ??  

Drehleiter #h


----------



## Frank - Zander (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: von der Mole Großenbrode auf Dorsch / Platte ?*

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren! Wollte dort auch schon mal angeln, hat aber dann irgendwie nicht geklappt. Angeblich darf man es..... Evtl. mal im Angelladen vor Ort nachfragen, die sollten es wissen. Vom Strand "kann" man es auch versuchen, aber wenn es jetzt warm wird sinken die Chancen....
Wann bist du denn in der Gegend? Bin ab 21 Juli auf Fehmarn. Hast du Lust auf einen Ansitz?

Ciao


----------



## drehleiter (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: von der Mole Großenbrode auf Dorsch / Platte ?*

Ich wollte es morgens früh so gegen 2:00 Uhr am 18.07. ausprobieren


----------



## Frank - Zander (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: von der Mole Großenbrode auf Dorsch / Platte ?*

@drehleiter
Wie lang bist du denn noch am Wasser? Komme erst am Wochenende hoch.......

Ciao


----------



## detlefb (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: von der Mole Großenbrode auf Dorsch / Platte ?*



drehleiter schrieb:


> wer weiß ob man im Sommer von der Mole in Großenbrode angeln darf.
> Fängt man im Sommer in der Rinne zum Hafen Dorsch oder Platten ??
> 
> Drehleiter #h



Als ich da gestern Abend in das Binnenwasser reinfuhr standen da reichlich Angler auf der Mole. 
Daher kann ich mir vorstellen, das es wohl erlaubt ist.
Wenn du auf die Seite beim Campingplatz gehst kannst du die Fahrrinne mit einen Pendelwurf erreichen. 
Da ist auch schöner Sandgrund.


----------



## drehleiter (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: von der Mole Großenbrode auf Dorsch / Platte ?*

Also ich war am 17.07. um 23:00 auf der Mole , es waren 4 Angler mit jeweils 3 Ruten vor Ort, ich konnte mich aber mit meinem Sohn noch an der Spitze aufbauen hat super geklappt. Nur die fische waren nicht da. Teilweise sehr starke Strömung  von links nach rechts und umgekehrt , etwas Kraut.
Erst um 06:00Uhr hatte jeder von uns eine Platte von 32 cm das war es ( angeblich hatte 2 Tage vorher ein Angler 4 Dorsche, 2 Platten und einen Aal gefangen ??).

:vik:  noch ein paar schöne Sommerferien  #h


----------



## xfishbonex (18. August 2007)

*AW: von der Mole Großenbrode auf Dorsch / Platte ?*



drehleiter schrieb:


> Also ich war am 17.07. um 23:00 auf der Mole , es waren 4 Angler mit jeweils 3 Ruten vor Ort, ich konnte mich aber mit meinem Sohn noch an der Spitze aufbauen hat super geklappt. Nur die fische waren nicht da. Teilweise sehr starke Strömung von links nach rechts und umgekehrt , etwas Kraut.
> Erst um 06:00Uhr hatte jeder von uns eine Platte von 32 cm das war es ( angeblich hatte 2 Tage vorher ein Angler 4 Dorsche, 2 Platten und einen Aal gefangen ??).
> 
> :vik: noch ein paar schöne Sommerferien #h


moin wir angeln immer ende oktober von der mole reichlich dorsch und platte wenn es dunkel werd knallt es meist richtig in den ruten die meisten dorsche die wir hatten waren über 30 stück von 19 uhr bis nachts um 3 und alle waren maßig ab 40 cm petri heil für dich wenn du nächstes mal da bist vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal da lg andre
:m


----------



## matzespatze (27. September 2007)

*AW: von der Mole Großenbrode auf Dorsch / Platte ?*

Moin,
was geht denn zur Zeit in Großenbrode?
Ich überleg dieses Wochenende hoch zu fahren, hab aber ein bischen Angst vor zuvielen Krabben und zu wenigen Fischen....
Liebe Grüße Matze


----------



## matzespatze (28. September 2007)

*AW: von der Mole Großenbrode auf Dorsch / Platte ?*

Hallöchen,
hat denn keiner was gehöhrt?......
Da werden doch noch ein, zwei Dorsche rumschwimmen, oder....
liebe Grüße


----------



## micbrtls (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: von der Mole Großenbrode auf Dorsch / Platte ?*

Wartet doch noch 6 Wochen, dann wirds wohl erheblich besser aussehen!


----------

